# New Yarn Outlet in NJ



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

For our New Jersey friends, check out Lion Brand's new yarn outlet. Wish I lived closer. Here is the info:

Introducing the NEW Lion Brand Yarn Outlet

You're invited to the grand opening of our NEW Lion Brand Yarn Outlet! Located in Carlstadt, New Jersey, just a few minutes from the Meadowlands, our new outlet offers first-quality discontinued yarns in bags of 3 at 50% off, as well as specials on limited quantity merchandise, and more. 

Regular Hours: 

Monday - Thursday: 11 am - 7 pm
Friday: 11 am - 5 pm
Saturday: CLOSED
Sunday: 10 am - 5 pm (Open Sundays starting September 11)


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great to have a store like that out here on our coast - I am up in Oregon


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll second that!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

sandicox said:


> For our New Jersey friends, check out Lion Brand's new yarn outlet. Wish I lived closer. Here is the info:
> 
> Introducing the NEW Lion Brand Yarn Outlet
> 
> ...


I have my plane ticket for W. Orange New Jersey leaving Sept. 7th. Now if Irene will just go out somewhere over the ocean far, far away and everyone is safe. And JFK airport stays dry my son will take me there. I wonder how far it is from W. Orange.


----------



## niftynanna (Mar 10, 2011)

West Orange is no more than 30-45 min. Direct route on turnpike. I hope to go too but I'm further away. Used to live in town next to West Orange. Have fun.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

niftynanna said:


> West Orange is no more than 30-45 min. Direct route on turnpike. I hope to go too but I'm further away. Used to live in town next to West Orange. Have fun.


Thank you
Just did face time on the i- phone and my son said it just started to rain in W. orange. Is it raining where your at. What town are you in?


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Stay safe and have fun


----------



## niftynanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, we are at the jersey shore, Barnegat, about 40 min from AC and 6 miles from bay, all water front has been evacuated. It's pouring and getting very windy.


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am the Assistant Manager of the outlet. We are only there till 4 on Fridays until September 9th. After that we will be there until 5 on Fridays. Hope to meet all who do get a chance to stop by. We are about five minutes from Giants Stadium.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks so much I am 20 minutes away from the outlet


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be visiting as well. Live in Long Island not too far. Of course after Irene is well gone. have a safe weekend all.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

What is the actual address?


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

The address is 140 Kero Road in Carlstadt, New Jersey. The phone number is 201/939-0611 if you get lost. Kero Road bends to the left. We are at the very end. Hope to see you.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you. see you soon.


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Brenda48 said:


> The address is 140 Kero Road in Carlstadt, New Jersey. The phone number is 201/939-0611 if you get lost. Kero Road bends to the left. We are at the very end. Hope to see you.


Hope the outlet didn't get damaged due to Irene. Are you open today, Aug 29?


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, we were open.


----------

